# How does one record above 120 fps?



## Masonminer9 (Feb 6, 2021)

I currently have my fps set to integer fps value, but for some reason it won't let me type any numbers past 120. For example, it wouldn't let me type 121, etc. I was wondering how I could record at higher fps?


----------



## Masonminer9 (Feb 6, 2021)

Bump


----------



## FerretBomb (Feb 6, 2021)

I believe there is a checkbox in Settings->Advanced to allow this. It is 100% unsupported though, so if you run into problems, we will be unable to help.

Do be aware that recording at extremely high framerates will not help in most instances, especially if your in-game framerate is below your recording rate. There's some complete idiot in the Minecraft community on YouTube recommending extremely high recording rates to newbies, which will do them no good and be actively harmful in most cases.


----------



## Masonminer9 (Feb 6, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> I believe there is a checkbox in Settings->Advanced to allow this. It is 100% unsupported though, so if you run into problems, we will be unable to help.
> 
> Do be aware that recording at extremely high framerates will not help in most instances, especially if your in-game framerate is below your recording rate. There's some complete idiot in the Minecraft community on YouTube recommending extremely high recording rates to newbies, which will do them no good and be actively harmful in most cases.


So what if I wanted to, for instance, I currently record at 120 FPS and play with 800+ fps, would it be safe to go for like 200?


----------



## FerretBomb (Feb 6, 2021)

Masonminer9 said:


> So what if I wanted to, for instance, I currently record at 120 FPS and play with 800+ fps, would it be safe to go for like 200?


We can offer no advice or support for any recording above 60fps.


----------



## DarthNox (Feb 8, 2021)

Masonminer9 said:


> I currently have my fps set to integer fps value, but for some reason it won't let me type any numbers past 120. For example, it wouldn't let me type 121, etc. I was wondering how I could record at higher fps?


Hi, I am 1 of those complete idiots which FerretBomb mentioned and the way to do this is in settings under video set were you set it to integer fps value to fractional fps value and just put the numerator to what ever framerate your pc can handle over a denominator of 1. You want to set this to a multiple of 60

For the best quality with the lowest encoding lag in output (make sure it is on advanced mode) go to recording and copy these settings
Use obs version 25.0.8 (the latest version has a bug were it randomly lowers the framerate at which it records in)
Encoder nvenc (if you have and amd card set it to the 265 AMD encoder
Make sure you only have 1 audio track enabled (it breaks other wise)
Rate Control = CQP
CQ level = 18 (set I frame and P frame to 18 for AMD)
Key frame interval = 0
Preset = Max performance (set it to speed for AMD)
Profile = high
Look ahead= unchecked
Phsyco visual tuning =unchecked
GPU =0
Max B frames=0

Make sure to run obs as administrator and if you get encoding lag above 0.2% then raise the CQ level but not above 20. If you are still getting encoding lag then lower your framerate (still a multiple of 60)

(edit set recording format to mp4 as it has the least amount of issues with high fps recording)


----------



## FerretBomb (Feb 8, 2021)

zaniki said:


> Hi, I am 1 of those complete idiots which FerretBomb mentioned and the way to do this is in settings under video set were you set it to integer fps value to fractional fps value and just put the numerator to what ever framerate your pc can handle over a denominator of 1. You want to set this to a multiple of 60
> 
> For the best quality with the lowest encoding lag in output (make sure it is on advanced mode) go to recording and copy these settings
> Use obs version 25.0.8 (the latest version has a bug were it randomly lowers the framerate at which it records in)
> ...


The amount of misinformation here is staggering.


----------



## DarthNox (Feb 8, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> The amount of misinformation here is staggering.


Please explain? These are the best quality recording settings with the least amount of encoding lag for high fps recording that my fellow idiots and I have found. How can you state it is misinformation when you claimed he can receive no support here.


----------



## FerretBomb (Feb 8, 2021)

zaniki said:


> Please explain? These are the best quality recording settings with the least amount of encoding lag for high fps recording that my fellow idiots and I have found. How can you state it is misinformation when you claimed he can receive no support here.


Again. We cannot provide support for recording at rates above 60fps here.

For general recording, Quality is recommended for NVENC. It does provide a measurable quality increase, and the load difference is negligible.
Recording directly to MP4 is *absolutely never* recommended, as it is not a recording-safe format. It keeps all information on the video file at the end during finalization, so if any issue occurs before that metadata atom is created, the entire recording will be corrupted and entirely unrecoverable by any means.
CQ level is predicated by use-case, and dependent on the encoder.
Using fractional values can cause issues with certain encoders, and should only be used with analog workflows that require it to avoid sync rounding errors.


----------



## DarthNox (Feb 8, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> Again. We cannot provide support for recording at rates above 60fps here.
> 
> For general recording, Quality is recommended for NVENC. It does provide a measurable quality increase, and the load difference is negligible.
> Recording directly to MP4 is *absolutely never* recommended, as it is not a recording-safe format. It keeps all information on the video file at the end during finalization, so if any issue occurs before that metadata atom is created, the entire recording will be corrupted and entirely unrecoverable by any means.
> ...


I can assume Masonminer9  was talking about recording minecraft because that is about the only place he could have heard of recoding at a high fps and get that fps besides csgo and osu.

As I had said these were settings meant for high fps recording, that means 120 fps+. Fractional FPS is the only way to achieve this because as you said " It is 100% unsupported ".

MP4 has the least amount of encoding lag and issues when recording at above 60 fps (this difference can be seen when recording at a higher FPS).

During the testing that I and many others of the "idiot" (Minecraft pvp) community, we have found that at least for minecraft we have not been able to spot the difference between Quality and Max performance but even if there is a slight image quality advantage Max Performance makes up for it with is it's much lesser encoding lag.(this makes a big difference recording from 120fps-1k fps(obs hard cap) or for lower end PCs).

18 CQP has been found for the best quality (at least for minecraft) needed to have the bitrate available for upscaling to 4k before uploading to youtube so we can receive the vp9 encoder on our videos. I suggested if Masonminer9 was getting encoding lag the can up it until about 20 where you start to lose quality when recording minecraft.


----------



## DarthNox (Feb 8, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> Again. We cannot provide support for recording at rates above 60fps here.
> 
> For general recording, Quality is recommended for NVENC. It does provide a measurable quality increase, and the load difference is negligible.
> Recording directly to MP4 is *absolutely never* recommended, as it is not a recording-safe format. It keeps all information on the video file at the end during finalization, so if any issue occurs before that metadata atom is created, the entire recording will be corrupted and entirely unrecoverable by any means.
> ...


They had specifically asked for help recording above 120 fps.
Please direct me to the rule stating I cannot help them with this issue?

(edit why did you tag my original reply for review of a moderator)


----------



## koala (Feb 9, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> Again. We cannot provide support for recording at rates above 60fps here.
> 
> For general recording, Quality is recommended for NVENC. It does provide a measurable quality increase, and the load difference is negligible.
> Recording directly to MP4 is *absolutely never* recommended, as it is not a recording-safe format.


Honestly, I don't understand why you keep repeating this in threads where it doesn't belong. In this thread, someone asks a silly thing (in your opinion), and someone answered how to do this silly thing. But this is ok. Just stay away and let them do their thing. If it works for them, why not? It may be not too silly in the end, who knows. If it gets them their work done, it's perfectly valid. It's an edge case, but still valid.

If you want to contribute something constructive, I propose you research yourself how to record minecraft the right way and get as smooth video as shown in these ridiculously high-fps recordings. Then tell about how to do it the right way. But if you don't have a better way than explained in this thread, staying silent is a good option.


----------



## koala (Feb 9, 2021)

I don't understand what you're meaning (it's the same with most of your other posts as well), but I try to explain what I understand why people want to record Minecraft with 120 or even 240 fps.

Minecraft has very crude and extremely fast animations without any motion blur. With 60 fps, if you swing some item, you see one frame the item and the next frame the item has already hit and the animation is already finished. You don't see any animation flow. This results in crude and choppy video.
To actually get a flow of the animation, you need to record with higher fps: 120, 180 or 240. Or even higher. In postprocessing, you use a software that is able to merge multiple frames into one frame, so with 120 fps you get a 60 fps video with every frame being the result of 2 merged frames. From a 240 fps video, you get a 60 fps video with 4 frames merged into one. This will create a motion blur effect and video appears smooth and not choppy as an original 60 fps video. The funny thing is, on 60 fps monitors such a video looks better than watching the original game. It's an art to create smooth Minecraft video from action scenes.


----------



## TryHD (Feb 9, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> For general recording, Quality is recommended for NVENC. It does provide a measurable quality increase, and the load difference is negligible.


That is only true if you have a fixed bitrate, if you go with a quantizer based target you simply end up with a higher bitrate but the quality will be the same.

@koala If you can operate a video editing software you don't need that voodoo with 240 fps or more to use frame blending later. But since most Minecraft lets players don't know more than the basics that is a simple solution for them i guess.


----------



## koala (Feb 9, 2021)

This blending uses picture information from multiple frames. If you blend 4 frames of a swung sword animation, you have 4 equidistant shadows of that sword in the final frame. If you just blend two 60 fps frames, you only get a completely blurred frame.


----------



## DarthNox (Feb 9, 2021)

TryHD said:


> @koala If you can operate a video editing software you don't need that voodoo with 240 fps or more to use frame blending later. But since most Minecraft lets players don't know more than the basics that is a simple solution for them i guess.


There is no way to get the same quality of effect using motion blur because of how koala said minecraft has very crude animations. Recording in 720 fps and rendering it to 60 in Vegas pro will always look better than any motion blur affect you can do even in after affects

Some people that don't have a decent pc will still try to record at the highest fps they can and then add motion on top of the smart resample but it still is noticeably worse than just resampling(frame blending) a large amount of frames to 60


----------



## DarthNox (Feb 9, 2021)

under 300 fps (240,180,120) is were people usually put a motion blur affect over their videos in post


----------

